# Someone has too much time on their hands...



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

... as I appear to have gained a soubriquet...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I just can't imagine who that could have been...   Actually, I'd better revert you to normal or Tracy will go and remove my permissions from another area of the Board


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

hehehe
can I have Shredded Wheat Chick next time, please - I quite like that one


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

I kinda think The Weetabix Chick has more of a ring to it?  But Shredded Wheat Chick is good to go too


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree - I find the dactylic meter most appealing


----------



## RoryA (Aug 7, 2008)

I think "The Kellogs Crunchy Nut" has a certain je ne sais quoi...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

See how long it takes before I'm busted down to a regular grunt...

Does look kinda cool though


----------



## Oaktree (Aug 7, 2008)

That's better than being the Quaker Square


----------



## Jonmo1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Can I be Captain Crunch ?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

I was in a meeting - nearly missed it! Thanks Richard!


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> hehehe
> can I have Shredded Wheat Chick next time, please - I quite like that one


Oh my goodness gracious me!  You just reminded me of the ad many many moons ago that went "There are two men in my life, to one I'm a mother and to the other I'm wife, and they both eat Shredded Wheat".  That was the last time I heard of Shredded Wheat until today.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, consider yourself very fortunate, because whenever I watch telly there seem to be a million adverts for it. All emphasising that it only has one ingredient. None mentioning that that one ingredient is straw...


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 7, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> ... as I appear to have gained a soubriquet...



Hi Emma, what is "soubriquet" ?


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I prefer our ads.  All I see on Brit telly is some adolescent ladies going gaga over some male who has showered in deodorant (such ads should be Axed).  Whereas, we get adolescent ladies with very little by way of outer wear, and sometimes even less, advertising everything under the sun.  It is quite a game to try and guess what the ad is for.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 7, 2008)

Stormseed - soubriquet

Riaz - I'm not sure they would work so well on me  Although they may still be better than the SW ones...


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Riaz - I'm not sure they would work so well on me  Although they may still be better than the SW ones...



Wot? You don't go gaga over deo?  If you meant the european ads, they don't work on me either.  All I feel is "poor things, can't afford clothes...."


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 7, 2008)

I gather that you aren't currently in Pakistan then?


----------



## riaz (Aug 7, 2008)

No Richard, I just wanted to put my origins up.  Locations change, but I just wanted to show I am the sumproduct of my country.


----------



## Stormseed (Aug 7, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> I gather that you aren't currently in Pakistan then?



*ROFL* again


----------



## Fazza (Aug 7, 2008)

*Good one, Riaz.*



riaz said:


> ... I just wanted to show I am the sumproduct of my country.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, by directing "off thread", I think I'm actually taking back "on topic"...
Someone has too much time on their hands...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope Greg doesn't feel too dirty being used like that


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Oi! This new one isn't funny! And over the weekend when I'm busy having a life and everything!

I'm telling Tracy on you! :sulks:


----------

